# So I held both models together today and got to get a slight comparison....



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

So me and birdman went to best buy today and we brought one of the GSM models along and we got a quick glimpse of what is to come and what we see in difference. I wish I got pictures but honestly, it made me sick because I want the phone that bad.

*Weight:*

Virtually nothing. You will need a small size scale to tell a difference.

*Thickness:*

Whoever is making a big deal out of this needs to stop, I am questioning (by eye) if it was even that thick. Don't stress it, it is just the length of the hump that is bigger, I don't see it as a deal breaker.

***ON ANOTHER NOTE***

*Customer Service at Verizon:*

Sucked, got treated like crap and talked down to just for asking. A week ago when we went in they ignored me and talked among themselves about the iPad, then before I walked out they suggested that god forsaken fruit phone. This time, the employee pulled her phone out and completely ignored me. This kind of customer service is what makes people hate giving their money to a company.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

to be honest when i go into a vzw store i have started asking for the manager. just so i can ask what kind of phone he has. if he said iphone i just said thank you and left out. no need to stay because i know what the outcome will be. that store is NOT going to be android friendly. not at all.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

The people working at Best Buy are not employed by Verizon....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The people working at Best Buy are not employed by Verizon....


Yes he said he went to Best Buy and compared the 2 models then spoke of their garbage experience at a VzW store at the bottom.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have Verizon so I have no reason to frequent a Verizon store but what o have found is I go to the third party Verizon stores not the official Verizon store. There is one near me run by cellular sales or something and their customer service is superb. The non official Verizon stores are commission based so they are much more apt to help you. When I went in for a case for the GNex they went right in the back and got me the cases the had without and question other than if they could see the GNex. Even ended up finding out the guy does custom android ROMs as well. It was a great experience that I've never had at a real Verizon store.

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

I never talk to a salesman about anything period. I do my research online, walk in, and check out. Some are cool but most are ignorant douches.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yes he said he went to Best Buy and compared the 2 models then spoke of their garbage experience at a VzW store at the bottom.


Ah, yes. He went back and clarified. Makes much more sense now =)

In either case, it's really hit and miss with stores I'm afraid. Some are great, some aren't.

I've had the opposite experience with 3rd party stores....they have screwed many many ppl over. And they often sell you used phones. Plus you're signing 2 contracts....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Ah, yes. He went back and clarified. Makes much more sense now =)
> 
> In either case, it's really hit and miss with stores I'm afraid. Some are great, some aren't.
> 
> I've had the opposite experience with 3rd party stores....they have screwed many many ppl over. And they often sell you used phones. Plus you're signing 2 contracts....


Used phones? I'd be beyond pissed. I got lucky when I signed up with VzW and had the nicest lady ever helping me. When I went in to get a Rezound battery for my TBolt (2 stores) 1 store was useless and the other kind of ignored me for a few then finally helped me out.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Used phones? I'd be beyond pissed. I got lucky when I signed up with VzW and had the nicest lady ever helping me. When I went in to get a Rezound battery for my TBolt (2 stores) 1 store was useless and the other kind of ignored me for a few then finally helped me out.


Are you saying a resounded batt will work for a tbolt. Dry to change the topic


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Are you saying a resounded batt will work for a tbolt. Dry to change the topic


Yes the Rezound battery fits in the TBolt.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my GSM nexus about an hour ago...and I just finished mopping the drool off the floor. So far, the device is really nice, but ICS is the main attraction. This device is pretty thin, I am not sure I want it any thinner to be honest. I think the LTE one will be just fine in the thickness category. Android is finally getting the polish it needed with ICS, and I am really impressed with it. Hard to go back to using the TBolt!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Used phones? I'd be beyond pissed. I got lucky when I signed up with VzW and had the nicest lady ever helping me. When I went in to get a Rezound battery for my TBolt (2 stores) 1 store was useless and the other kind of ignored me for a few then finally helped me out.


Yea. You can't tell the difference, but the system does....sucks when it happened to a friend of mine....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I got my GSM nexus about an hour ago...and I just finished mopping the drool off the floor. So far, the device is really nice, but ICS is the main attraction. This device is pretty thin, I am not sure I want it any thinner to be honest. I think the LTE one will be just fine in the thickness category. Android is finally getting the polish it needed with ICS, and I am really impressed with it. Hard to go back to using the TBolt!


It's pretty damn impossible


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It's pretty damn impossible


Definitely impossible. I can't put the damn thing down!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

madzozs said:


> Yes the Rezound battery fits in the TBolt.


good tp know thanx


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Definitely impossible. I can't put the damn thing down!


Neither can I


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rub it in rub it in!!!!! lol


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

I like my DX but this phone is bad a**. I can connect to either 2.4 Ghz or 5Ghz channel on my router. I have the LTE model but no 4g where I live so I'm connected to my router unless I'm at work or school where there's 4g coverage. So far I like most features but miss some the DX has. However the speed and response this phone has is amazing. I can accomplish more now because of the speed and response of this phone. Now I'm anxious to see those quadcore phones I keep hearing about. Have 2 upgrades available in October which I hope to see a couple quads released by that time.


----------

